# Replacement strap for Pilot Chrono



## richard20 (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

I am still loving my fairly new 3717-01 pilot chrono, however, I am thinking of buying some new strap(s) for it, for a little variety. I have a couple questions in relation to this

1. the lug width is 21mm on the 3717-01 - would a 22mm actually fit (albeit a squeeze) - has anyone tried this - if so any comments/pics. The reason I am asking is that the range of 21mm straps appears to be limited.

2. If the above is not really an option, could anyone advise where to look for a good range of 21mm straps.

I have enquired at my local AD in regards to the brown alligator strap that is fitted on the spitfire chrono, but ideally I do not want to spend that much on straps that are only to be used occasionally, as I will use the original black alligator strap most of the time.

many thanks R


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

You could check out the site from the watch boys, they offer 21 mm straps too. I have bought a 22 mm croco strap for my Port Auto from them and it's a very good strap and much cheaper than the original IWC straps.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## richard20 (May 13, 2010)

thanks cinq.

OUt of interest is the lug to lug on the port 22mm or 21mm?

cheers r


----------



## egzbuen (May 1, 2007)

cinq is right, TWB would be your best bet for 21mm x 18mm straps for your 3717.

In my case, I bought a BOBs black croc from the popular auction site and Hadley Romas from Kenny of Freda Watch.

The BOBs was 21mm x 18mm which looked just like the OME black croc while the Hadleys was 22mm x 18mm. Its a black croc on white stitching. Gave my 3717 a tad bit of a new look. I little bit more casual than the OEM croc.

At first, I thought the 22mm wouldn't fit without cutting some portions but, fortunately, it did without the need of cutting some part. You just have to squeeze it. Really depends also on the material of the strap if its would allow some squeezing.

For me, the 22mm x 18mm looks better since it looks a bit more wider/thicker than the OEM specs. Fits the bill for a 42mm 3717.

Will try to post some pics soon. ;-)


----------



## Manjushaka (Nov 23, 2009)

My pre-owned 3717-04 just arrived yesterday. I'm looking to get some straps for it too. Looking mainly at flieger with rivets and black croc with deployant. I've also got heaps of NATO straps from my submariner too, though that's 20 mm. Just confirming the 3717 is 21mm? 
Also, the watch didn't come with the sizing tool, is there any other ways to undo the spring bar?


----------



## egzbuen (May 1, 2007)

Manjushaka said:


> My pre-owned 3717-04 just arrived yesterday. I'm looking to get some straps for it too. Looking mainly at flieger with rivets and black croc with deployant. I've also got heaps of NATO straps from my submariner too, though that's 20 mm. Just confirming the 3717 is 21mm?
> Also, the watch didn't come with the sizing tool, is there any other ways to undo the spring bar?


Yup, the 3717 uses 21mm x 18mm straps.


----------



## Manjushaka (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok thanks. And would you happen to know if there's a way to undo the bracelet without the use of a specialised tool? I love the watch but I'd hate to wear it with the bracelet for fear of scratching it. I just want to slap a nato on it for the moment before I can get a leather strap.


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

richard20 said:


> Out of interest is the lug to lug on the port 22mm or 21mm?


The lug width on the Portuguese Automatic is 22 mm, which makes the choice for a replacement strap a bit easier.

For my Pilots Chrono St Exupéry have a custom made strap, that's another option to explore. It did take several months for the strap to arrive but the result is sublime :-!



















Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## egzbuen (May 1, 2007)

Had the time to snap some photos with the obligatory wrist shots, so here they go.

Before:

After:

Before:

After:


----------



## egzbuen (May 1, 2007)

Had the time to snap some photos with the obligatory wrist shots, so here they go.

Before:

After:

Before:

After:


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

Looks very good :-!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Dimer (Jun 24, 2008)

On an Exupery strap:


----------



## sunshine-v (Nov 29, 2010)

Hoping you can help...

I'm a complete watch newbie, but my boyfriend is far from entry-level. I'd love to get him a new strap for Christmas, but have ZERO idea as to what I'm doing. Could some kind watch-ophile out there let me know if this band would be compatible with his 371701?

Thanks!!

IWC Style Genuine Honey Alligator Strap with Matching Stitch [iwc_honey_allig_match_21mm] - $109.95 : The Watch Boys, Providing quality products for watch collectors!


----------



## Cinq (Apr 21, 2006)

sunshine-v said:


> Hoping you can help...
> 
> I'm a complete watch newbie, but my boyfriend is far from entry-level. I'd love to get him a new strap for Christmas, but have ZERO idea as to what I'm doing. Could some kind watch-ophile out there let me know if this band would be compatible with his 371701?
> 
> ...


That strap will fit on the 3717, no problem. Does your boyfriend already have tools to swap the strap? Otherwise a nice Bergeon 6767 would be nice and make it much easier to install the new strap.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------

